# Nilfisk E145.3



## chandler8921

anyone had any experiance with this?

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13384

i'm on my second Karcher K4 home premium in a month and i've had enough!! my old one was fine but wanted to upgrade to a hose reel for ease of use.

it's either this one or the E140

thanks in advance!!


----------



## peterdoherty

I'm awaiting delivery of its bigger brother: http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1001

Was torn between the 2 but went for the p150 as it has a brass pump and was £400+ elsewhere.


----------



## zim117

Getting a bit pee'd of now everyone talk's about there karche's giving up yet I've been waiting ages for mine to pack up to get myself a nifisk as they seem the dogs danglers lol just need an excuse 
Might find itself taking a long walk from the top of some stairs :doublesho then play the whole how much I loved it but fancy a change ( mrs's will believe it lol ) :lol:


----------



## chandler8921

ha ha brilliant!! 

£200 is my limit really otherwise i would go for the p150!

so Nilfisk is the one to go for over karcher then?


----------



## zim117

chandler8921 said:


> ha ha brilliant!!
> 
> £200 is my limit really otherwise i would go for the p150!
> 
> so Nilfisk is the one to go for over karcher then?


I don't as off yet own one as you can tell via my previous comment 
But I have read a heck of a lot that suggest's you are correct nilfisk are far superior and as with myself when the time comes ( and it will be soon :lol: good bye my little yellow friend ) that I will pull the trigger on a nil if I was in youre position I would try to put the extra towards if feasible ~~ though I am going to look into heated pressure washsers but darn are they pricey lol 
And I need to do more research as with my current understanding won't hot water affect any wax layer you apply as it has a very low melting temp as it is ??? Anyone would like to jump in here please do as like I said I'm just pokeing in the dark with that thought Because then I think of how hot car panels get in summer so it nullifys what my first thought was == sorry for the little hijack there bud


----------



## scottk

Looks like the 145 has a better hose than the 140. I have the 140 and it has been great but I bought a better hose last year which has made a difference. The hose reel is handy. It is a good workhorse - does 2 cars per week and sometimes gets used to wash them through the week as well, slabs every year, windows and even used it at work when the compressor broke down (we have a graco at work). Never any problems apart from the original hose kinking.


----------



## chandler8921

zim117 said:


> I don't as off yet own one as you can tell via my previous comment
> But I have read a heck of a lot that suggest's you are correct nilfisk are far superior and as with myself when the time comes ( and it will be soon :lol: good bye my little yellow friend ) that I will pull the trigger on a nil if I was in youre position I would try to put the extra towards if feasible ~~ though I am going to look into heated pressure washsers but darn are they pricey lol
> And I need to do more research as with my current understanding won't hot water affect any wax layer you apply as it has a very low melting temp as it is ??? Anyone would like to jump in here please do as like I said I'm just pokeing in the dark with that thought Because then I think of how hot car panels get in summer so it nullifys what my first thought was == sorry for the little hijack there bud


ha ha not a problem, in a sense it might take some wax off, but i tend to use warm water anyway when i was the car as it seems to clean it better rather than using cold water.

ye i dont have the funds there to go for the p150 sadly as i have other things i need to buy.
thanks for everyones input it really helps, going to be ordering the E145 in the next week hopefully!!!


----------



## Paul S

scottk said:


> Looks like the 145 has a better hose than the 140. I have the 140 and it has been great but I bought a better hose last year which has made a difference. The hose reel is handy. It is a good workhorse - does 2 cars per week and sometimes gets used to wash them through the week as well, slabs every year, windows and even used it at work when the compressor broke down (we have a graco at work). Never any problems apart from the original hose kinking.


Was that a Nilfisk replacement hose you swapped to? The one with the 140 is quite springy and forever coiling up under the wheels which gets pretty irritating..


----------



## squiretolley

I've just ordered the E145 to replace my ageing Karcher K2.


----------



## chandler8921

i will be ordering one in the next hour i think!


----------



## squiretolley

The E145 is a cracking deal, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## shine247

Anyone buying the Nilfisk, I fully recommend the under chassis nozzle, I used mine today, lots of dirt and salt removed. Great for getting in behind wheels, place it at the front or rear of the wheel and follow it round.


----------



## chandler8921

i will look into that once i have the washer  it should be delivered on the 23rd so the website says, will also be ordering the attatchment for the snow foam once i get the washer


----------



## Billio

chandler8921 said:


> anyone had any experiance with this?
> 
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=13384
> 
> i'm on my second Karcher K4 home premium in a month and i've had enough!! my old one was fine but wanted to upgrade to a hose reel for ease of use.
> 
> it's either this one or the E140
> 
> thanks in advance!!


My mate bought one of these despite me telling him to get a P150. 
He now regrets it.....the reliability and power is there but the constantly kinking hose is driving him mad and the worst thing is that you can't replace it with a rubber hose because it has a unique connection within the reel. 
It drives him nuts and is a big rare **** up by nilfisk


----------



## macca666

Billio said:


> My mate bought one of these despite me telling him to get a P150.
> He now regrets it.....the reliability and power is there but the constantly kinking hose is driving him mad and the worst thing is that you can't replace it with a rubber hose because it has a unique connection within the reel.
> It drives him nuts and is a big rare **** up by nilfisk


I've already had this discussion here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354767

Not doubting your mate as he may not have got the H model but cleanstore confirm the hose on the E145 H model as in the link is the same hose as on the P150 model. Mines arrived today having ordered it on Friday with the free delivery. Not had a chance to open it and going to New York at the weekend so might be another week or so until I try it out but I phoned before ordering to confirm the hose was the same because of previous bad feedback on the hose :thumb:


----------



## scottk

Paul S said:


> Was that a Nilfisk replacement hose you swapped to? The one with the 140 is quite springy and forever coiling up under the wheels which gets pretty irritating..


Hi Paul,
It was a hose from qwashers. Easy to replace-took about 5 minutes and so much better than the original. Longer, more flexible and doesn't coil up and get caught all the time.


----------



## Billio

macca666 said:


> I've already had this discussion here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354767
> 
> Not doubting your mate as he may not have got the H model but cleanstore confirm the hose on the E145 H model as in the link is the same hose as on the P150 model. Mines arrived today having ordered it on Friday with the free delivery. Not had a chance to open it and going to New York at the weekend so might be another week or so until I try it out but I phoned before ordering to confirm the hose was the same because of previous bad feedback on the hose :thumb:


My mix up. ......he has the E140 which has the cheaper hose. Your will be fine as it's the rubber steel braided one. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## IanG

macca666 said:


> I've already had this discussion here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=354767
> 
> Not doubting your mate as he may not have got the H model but cleanstore confirm the hose on the E145 H model as in the link is the same hose as on the P150 model. Mines arrived today having ordered it on Friday with the free delivery. Not had a chance to open it and going to New York at the weekend so might be another week or so until I try it out but I phoned before ordering to confirm the hose was the same because of previous bad feedback on the hose :thumb:


I've got the E145H from Cleanstore and it does come with the same hose as the P150

Mines replaced a k6.80m which has died after 7 years decent service

The E145 is a great price from Cleanstore


----------



## squiretolley

IanG said:


> I've got the E145H from Cleanstore and it does come with the same hose as the P150
> 
> Mines replaced a k6.80m which has died after 7 years decent service
> 
> The E145 is a great price from Cleanstore


Thank Christ! I would've been pee'd off if it came with the standard hose. Apparently mine's been dispatched today.


----------



## macca666

squiretolley said:


> Thank Christ! I would've been pee'd off if it came with the standard hose. Apparently mine's been dispatched today.


I ordered Friday afternoon and mine got delivered yesterday. Took the free delivery and glad I did as it was just as quick. I was keeping an eye on my tracking online and was only showing as received at dispatch depot not as out for delivery so hopefully you'll get it today :thumb:


----------



## GeoBog

That is a cracking deal for the E145 however I can see on Nilfisk website that the model has been discontinued. Does anybody know why? Are there any hidden issues with this model that being the reason why it's discontinued and cheaper than the E140? Cleanstore seem to be the only retailer still selling this model.

Also it seems that the E145.3-10 is a different model than the E145.2, the main difference being the pressure hose which on the .2 model is plastic and on the .3 model is superflex anti-kink hose which is sort of similar to what qwasher is selling on ebay. It is the same for E140 model, there is an old .2 model with plastic hose and a new 2014 .3 model with the superflex hose.

I was looking at an E140.3 as it is a 2014 model with the superflex hose (saves me about 40 quid that I would have to get a rubber hose from qwasher) and the best deal I've found is this:

http://www.brownspressurewashers.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17&products_id=108

Has anyone heard or used this retailer? Are they really authorised Nilfisk dealer? I can't find any info on the Nilfisk webpage about these. Would it be better to get the E145.3 from cleanstore which is a bit cheaper than the E140 but a bit more pressure? In terms of warranty if the model is discontinued, what problems should I expect in case I would need to use it?


----------



## chandler8921

i received mine last tuesday when i was supposed to be delivered tomorrow so brilliant on that front, everything about the washer is 10x better than the karcher, even when i just got it out the box i could tell the difference in build quality.

the hose is anti kink and a rubber feel to it, again much better quality than karcher.
snow foam adaptor ordered aswel


----------



## peterdoherty

Used my P150 yesterday and was literally blown away by it.

Hose is worlds apart from the crappy karcher ones!!!!!

Tried using powermax TFR through the onboard detergent tank but the waterflow meant using about 2-3 times as much than via a pump sprayer.
Did make for a very quick and easy maintenance wash of 3 cars through with no faffing about.


----------



## chandler8921

ye it seems a lot more powerful than the K4 home premium i had before and oes everything with so much more ease!!

well worth the buy


----------



## CHALKYUK

*Nilfisk Hose question*

To bump an old thread.. I was originally considering the purchase of a Nilfisk c130 or c120 from here, plus a rubber hose from qwashers for £50-£60. Total cost of around £120 depending on model.

If I buy this E140 or this E145.. will I be happy with the hose or will I still be better off replacing it with the qwashers one? To confuse me more..I think the e14*.2 or e14*.3 come with newer hoses.. and the E145 is listed as superflex, while the E140 listed as _"new anti kink hose designed not to kink_"

I like the idea of a reel assuming I don't have to continually disconnect both ends of the hose..but the important thing for me is having a long rubber hose as the old one on my failing K2 drove me mad. Budget is fairly tight so I just want a reliable PW with a good hose. 95% for the car so extra power slightly wasted on me.

Any recommendations welcome please.


----------



## IanG

The hose on the 145.3 is perfect and won't need replacing


----------



## CHALKYUK

IanG said:


> The hose on the 145.3 is perfect and won't need replacing


Thankyou so much for that. Do you know if the same is true for the E140?


----------



## Mcpx

I looked at the E models but the price of all the extra bits put me off, great washer but at the top end of my budget and didn't fancy spending another £60+ on top to get the attachments I needed. In the end I bought the Titan model from Argos when it was on offer for 99 quid. It is actually a C120 with a hose reel added (the non-connected type for storage only, which is junk and in the bin already) but I bought it because it came with all the extra nozzles, including the under chassis nozzle and the dedicated auto nozzle, both of which are fantastic and get used every wash. It also came with the normal variable nozzle and the turbo nutter strip the flesh off your bones jobbie, the foam bottle (meh, its ok) plus a patio washer to keep the wife busy and a rotating brush for my annual visit to the mother in laws caravan, so a big heap of kit and a bargain for the price. Had to add a Qwashers hose though but still a fair bit cheaper than the E models and definitely more than powerful enough for anything I can think of doing with it.


----------



## IanG

CHALKYUK said:


> Thankyou so much for that. Do you know if the same is true for the E140?


Sorry I don't but out of all the pressure washers I've had over the years (mainly Karcher) the hose on the 145 is easily the best quality I've experienced and previous was a K6 which had a tough inflexible one.


----------



## CHALKYUK

So does anyone know, is the 'Nilfisk SuperFlex Hose' that seems to come with 'some' of the E140's / E145's, the same kind of hose (rubber) that qwashers sell?? If so that could mean payin the extra for one of these models over the C120 for example is more worth while.


----------



## IanG

CHALKYUK said:


> So does anyone know, is the 'Nilfisk SuperFlex Hose' that seems to come with 'some' of the E140's / E145's, the same kind of hose (rubber) that qwashers sell?? If so that could mean payin the extra for one of these models over the C120 for example is more worth while.


The hose on my E145 is definitely of similar quality to the qwashers hose

it doesn't kink and is high quality shielded rubber and should last me a long time


----------



## CHALKYUK

Thanks for all your advice... Karcher K2 is now in the bin, and I've ordered a Nilfisk E145.3 & under-chassis nozzle.


----------



## james vti-s

I've had the e140 for three years now. It's got the qwashers hose and is on its third joint (fix for a leak) and I managed to break of the nice Handel right off. I've gone through about four triggers/handles and many more handle o rings. I left it running for about 30 minutes with no water flow by accident and have had two episodes where the customers socket/power supply has blown the fuse. 

THIS THING IS STILL PUMPING with 3 years every day use. Talk about value for money. 

I need I new washer now though as this handle is starting to leak again and the hose will too some time soon. 

The difference between the 145 and 150 is almost 150 quid, a lot of money for not a lot of performance gains.


----------

